
Ask HN: Would quitting my job, to work on a passion project, be a bad idea? - Skywing
I&#x27;ve been at the same company for about six and half years. It&#x27;s a tiny start up at which software is not our main priority, despite our main offering being a web application that we write ourselves. It&#x27;s closer to a scam company, because the software itself is merely a sales tool to help bring on new customers. It wasn&#x27;t always like this. The company was bought, by new owners, three years ago. The new owners re-purposed the company and staff into what it is now.<p>I&#x27;m burned out here and feel as though moving right into a new job would be a bad idea, because I have a feeling that I would carry over some of my depressed attitude, towards coding, into a new job. I do plan to leave, though.<p>I&#x27;ve had this side project that I&#x27;ve been working on, and day dreaming about, for several months. I&#x27;ll poke it once a week or so just to keep it moving along. It&#x27;s currently just a project relating to a hobby of mine and has no plan to make money or anything. It&#x27;d be more like cultivating a community around this hobby.<p>Lately I&#x27;ve been seriously contemplating just putting in my resignation at my current company, and giving this project of mine a solid few months of dedicated work. That time spent would both give me a chance to try to build this thing out, as well as give me some time to decompress from my current job before going into something new. I&#x27;m single with enough savings to do this.<p>Does this seem like a sound plan?
======
pedalpete
What other commenters have not mentioned is, are you in a financially safe
place to do this? Is your idea big enough to keep you intellectually
stimulated as a full-time gig?

I feel strongly that you should leave where you are now. You're not enjoying
it, and more important, it sounds like you are not learning or being
challenged.

I'm sure there are other interesting jobs in Dallas, but it sounds like you
need a bit of time between jobs, which is fine.

I'd give yourself a 6 month plan. You're going to work on your side project
for 6 months.

The first thing will be to set out what you can accomplish in 3 months, and
prepare yourself that after 3 months, you should start interviewing seriously.

During your first 3 months, you should spend a bit of time networking with the
dual goal of promoting your project and keeping in the loop with the tech
world so that when the time comes to get back into the work force (if the time
comes) you still have connections.

Employers will likely appreciate the time you took, the reasons why and the
effort you made with your passion project.

Best of luck.

------
whiskeyonerock
Sounds to me, like you have already made the decision. Take a break, recharge
the batteries, and if you can make your passion a reality in the meantime,
fantastic. Is your side project something that you could leverage crowdfunding
for? You might be surprised at the community that would back something they
are passionate about as well. Just a thought.

~~~
whiskeyonerock
Crowdfunding is no small undertaking itself though.

------
kimura
Yes, it is a sound plan. Give them you two weeks tomorrow.

------
theworstshill
you ? (have 12 months worth of expenses && confident in finding a new job
fast) : yes : no; :D

------
rosspanda
Sounds good to me

